# G-Town Surf Friday?



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

What do yâ€™all think? North wind?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Iâ€™m pretty sure Iâ€™m going to give it a shot. Shame it will be my first time in the surf this year.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Video cams looked pretty good this morning. I'd say it's worth a trip. You may dodge a small squall or two, or maybe not. Get out of the water and put the rod down when it starts buzzing. ;-)


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

yea it looks like i may be sick tomorrow AM and can't get to work


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

I would go if I could. I hope it hold somewhat flat on Sat.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

it looked good today...


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

boat_money said:


> it looked good today...
> 
> Pretty good! looks dam good. all in all in freeport it has been fishable all week


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

100% I am going. Decided to go to Jamaica Beach area.


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

Good luck, I'll be at Pirates Beach in front of the house, for starters.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Good luck.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

ended up coming into work....blah.
anyone whack 'em in the surf yesterday or today? hope to go tomorrow


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Fished from 6:40 to 8:15 with shrimp and croaker, caught 2 slot reds and lost 1 mystery fish. Surf was flat but dirty put past the second gut, maybe 3rd.
Still a fun trip, back at work now.


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

Caught four hammerheads, one small spot, a few sheepshead, and god knows how many sandies. Surf was incredible yesterday. Saw some chest waders slaying trout this morning.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

